# Made a Bed for Butter :)



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, Tami (boyfriend's step mom) was bragging about how she bought her Chi a 100 dollar bed with a memory foam mattress and how he loves it. It's true, he really does like it, and the bed looks very cute. So she went on to how "Oh, I thought you would care for Butter enough to get him a real bed instead of those 10 dollar beds.." So I got to thinking. How could I shove it up her caboose, plus get Butter a nice looking bed..but for free. Well, my Grandpa has a wood shop and I am pretty skilled in wood working (thanks to highschool shop) and I decided that I was going to make him one! It might not be as fancy, but It sounded fun to do.

So the first thing I did was research what wood is good for dogs and what is not. Pine was ok as long as it wasn't overpowering smell. The wood that we found was kind of oldish so the wood had a nice scent, but you could barely smell it. 

We then looked up what kind of paint to use, and non toxic paint was fine to be used around dogs. So I borrowed some from my Dad who had painted his dog house with it.

So everything was all set! It took a total of just 30 min to do! and it came out very nice! The painting isn't done yet, because we want the first coat to get it's scent to fade off and then we'll add a second coat probably tomorrow! 

It's going to be Green and Blue tyedye bed 

We're working on trying to find a pillow that he can use for it, but for now we'll put his 10 dollar doggy bed in it so he can sleep on.









































He slept in it all last night


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

very good and he'll love it more because you made it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That's so well done!
He looks adorbale in it too. x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are very crafty! That is GREAT!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww very nice


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats really cool! well done you! make sure you add more photos when its finished


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahhh thats lovely! well done x


----------



## Lily's_momma_Carms (Oct 19, 2009)

wow thats so cute now i want to make one for lily!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

excelleant!!


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know if you go through pillows like I do but I bet you could pick up a memory foam pillow for very little since people buy them and then decide they don't like them. I know I have a couple here I am thinking of re-cutting (they are contour pillows) to use for either seat cushions or a doggie mattress.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

That's an awesome bed!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics and great lil bed!


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

I think its awesome that you were inspired and made your own! People need to get over being so critical of what we get our babies. Sometimes the $10 dog beds are they ones they love the most. Right now CoCo has a doggie playpen with a $7 Wal-Mart bed in it and she loves it. That's all that matters!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Great job!! You should do some stenciling around the outside to snazzy it up even more!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

That is soo sweet 
lucky butter x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha butter! it looks like a real bed! job well done lmao it's so cute!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

wow that realy good ,he looks like he love his new bed .


----------

